# Top 10 Most Fuel Efficient SUVs



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There was a time when shopping for an SUV meant giving up fuel economy in exchange for extra interior room and cargo space. While that still may be the case for some models, there are plenty of fuel efficient crossovers and SUVs available in today’s marketplace, some of which get over 30 MPG on the highway.

Compared to last year’s Top 10 list, fuel economy has gone up across the board. Just a year ago the most fuel efficient SUVs had a worst combined MPG rating of 25 while the best vehicle saw 30 MPG combined. This year, the most fuel efficient model stickers for 31 MPG combined while even models at the bottom of the list are posting a 2 MPG improvement to 27 MPG.

So if you’re in the market for a fuel efficient crossover or SUV then you’ve come to the right place. We’ve listed the Top 10 most efficient models, based on their combined city/highway rating.

Read the entire Top 10 Most Fuel Efficient SUVs.


----------

